# How do u know if your dog food is TOO RICH!



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am reposting because of lack of response, so sorry.......just concerned. The breeder had Clifford on Royal Canin 33 and Eukanuba puppy, but I have switched him to Chicken Soup for the puppy's soul. He is pooping all the time on this new diet, whereas he use to poop only once a day and it was firm. Is Royal and Eukanuba that bad? I know it has corn meal in it, but what would you all do? Thanks so much for your help. I just don't want him pooping so much and soft, and having him on something too rich.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

How long has he been on it? Sometimes when you switch food the stool is loose for a few days. I have never used that brand so I have no idea. There are others here who have used it and I hope they see your thread. I would not use any brand that had corn in it, but that is just me.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Why did you switch? If his poop was firm and regular, sounds like it worked to me. Every dog responds differently. But, corn meal is a filler that is not nutritionally needed.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> Why did you switch? If his poop was firm and regular, sounds like it worked to me. Every dog responds differently. But, corn meal is a filler that is not nutritionally needed.[/B]


I switched from reading all the threads on this forum on how bad corn meal was. Should I switch him back to Eukanuba and Royal if it works?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=503459
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eukanuba is not the greatest, but I've heard only good things about Royal Canin. Is there a reason why you would want to feed both? There's a thread about dog food, have you seen this one?

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...882&hl=food

Good luck. My idea is, if it's not broke, don't fix it. Stick with (at least) the Royal.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Have you considered Canidae or Natural Balance? A lot of us have our dogs on these two brands with great results! Maggie is on Canidae and is doing great!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

my vote is for canidae too... massimo did not do well on other foods, but not only does he LIKE canidae (which is a plus in itself), it likes him too! LOL


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I would also recommend Canidae, it's a great food and there are no fillers. Koko had such a sensitive tummy but on the Canidae he is doing really fantastic, he poops once most days, occasionally twice and his stool is firm always. He is currently on Canidae for all life stages chicken, lamb and herring canned and dry and he is thriving.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey just an update. Clifford has been switched to Canidae all stages and has been doing great on it. Stool is firm, and no more runny poopies. The Chicken Soup for the puppy lovers, was so rich for him. He had no problems switching to Canidae, he even likes the kibble. I was afraid it may be too big.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Jill, I am happy to hear that you got Clifford's food figured out. Nothing feels better than peace of mind that your baby is getting proper nutrition and enjoying it along the way. :chili:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> Hey just an update. Clifford has been switched to Canidae all stages and has been doing great on it. Stool is firm, and no more runny poopies. The Chicken Soup for the puppy lovers, was so rich for him. He had no problems switching to Canidae, he even likes the kibble. I was afraid it may be too big.[/B]


 :aktion033: Glad to hear that you found a good food for Clifford that his tummy likes, too!!!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh, I am so happy that this has been resolved because I would have been of no help at all...I would have said that the food was too rich if it can afford more then you or I could afford....See, told you I was no help!!
Sorry, was just in the joking mood....Glad that the food issue was resolved and no more soft poop!
Marie & the Boys


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> Jill, I am happy to hear that you got Clifford's food figured out. Nothing feels better than peace of mind that your baby is getting proper nutrition and enjoying it along the way. :chili:[/B]


Thanks Pat. By the way, I love that new photo of Sassy sleeping. She is just sooooooooooo sweet.


----------

